# The gym gear thread!



## Iron1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought I'd start a thread about your gym gear!
Post up whatever toys you have that you think are cool.

These are some collars I made after getting tired of looking for those crappy spring clamps.
Combined weight, 5lbs per IPF rules.







Typical SCH40 pipe cut to length, a couple of big ol' nuts, threaded rod and some round stock; BAM!


----------



## Joliver (Feb 5, 2014)

Those are some bad ass collars Iron.  

Something is missing from that picture....but I just cant put my finger on it.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 5, 2014)

joliver said:


> Something is missing from that picture....but I just cant put my finger on it.



Think I should post the other one?


----------



## Joliver (Feb 5, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Think I should post the other one?



It's the conjugate picture.  Hmmmm....let me think about that.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 5, 2014)

Love it bro, I'll post pics of my big squat rack tonight.  I love fabricating stuff and always have can't wait to see some more homemade stuff!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Feb 5, 2014)

Badass collars!!!! Always been a fan of, if you can't find what you want......build it


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm on my phone right now but when I get home I'll post better pics.   This is my home squat rack I've been building.  When it's done it will have a removable dips station, removable bench press racks, and be sandblasted/epoxy primed and sprayed with black ppg single stage eurethane paint (like what's on a car) for durability.

More to come...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

On my way to pick up some more steel to build a flat bench.  Bought a $50 bench from academy just for the pad, lol @ the 300 pound weight limit!  Must be a tiller bench


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

Fabricating stage...


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

So far I've spent no money on this other than the bench I bought for the pad so I wouldn't have to do any upholstery work.  Most of it is .250 wall oil field tubing scraps.   All the notches were done with a homemade tubing notcher.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

I want to see some more fabrication from members here!!!!!!   Let's get this thread moving !!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

Ugly but strong mig welds make me happy





.


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a nice pillow in my gym bag for between sets.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 8, 2014)

We had a thread like this on SI.  Would be nice to combine them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2014)

That's cool ur bbuilding your own stuff Sam. U got some talent.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dope work guys..


----------



## graniteman (Feb 8, 2014)

Good stuff Gents, nothing like building your own


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

Started work on the bench tonight...  thinking about making a sticker that says: "weight limit: POB"  lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2014)

samcooke said:


> Started work on the bench tonight...  thinking about making a sticker that says: "weight limit: POB"  lol



Are those your welds Sam? Must say impressive brother.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes sir my drunken mig welds lol...  I use to run a TIG machine for a living so they look like shit to me, but thanks brother!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

Primer will do for now!  Too cold to spray eurethane.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ive done MIG and TIG also, never was great at it but enough to get the job done. Those welds look better than most of mine drunk or sober lmao


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Ive done MIG and TIG also, never was great at it but enough to get the job done. Those welds look better than most of mine drunk or sober lmao



Ive seen a lot of welds. Those are damn good and would pass inspection in any shop. Hell of a lot better than mine too!!! Don't be bashful Sam lol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Are those your welds Sam? Must say impressive brother.



Very nice looking work right there.


----------



## bronco (Feb 9, 2014)

samcooke said:


> I'm on my phone right now but when I get home I'll post better pics.   This is my home squat rack I've been building.  When it's done it will have a removable dips station, removable bench press racks, and be sandblasted/epoxy primed and sprayed with black ppg single stage eurethane paint (like what's on a car) for durability.
> 
> More to come...



Thats a nice looking rack sam, would love to have my own equipment if i had some where to put it


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol bronco I have a single car garage...   room for deads, squats, bench, pullups!


----------



## aimHiGH (Feb 12, 2014)

collars are sick and that squat rack to


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2014)

yea, my welds look like total shit.....lol


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome squat rack!! I plan on starting mine any day now. Good job on the fab work also


----------

